#ubuntu-il 2011-07-18
<Nighthawk``> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-yWWayLjcOx0/ThML3Pst8PI/AAAAAAAAEAw/8od077OhScw/w402/1.jpg
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-19
<lousygarua> serfus,
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-20
<Nighthawk``> http://www.lemonparty.org/
<Shualdon> DO NOT ENTER THIS SITE ^
<Shualdon> :)
<Ddorda> Shualdon: hey there noob
<Shualdon> Ddorda: Look who's talking!
<Shualdon> Ddorda: Hm... Hm...
<Ddorda> Shualdon: :(
<Ddorda> :)*
<Ddorda> Shualdon: sup?
<Shualdon> Grat
<Shualdon> Great
<Shualdon> I maybe moving to NY!
<Ddorda> wow, nicwe
<Ddorda> why's tat?
<Shualdon> Got a job
<Ddorda> oh, awesome
<Ddorda> something linuxshy?
<Shualdon> Nope
<Shualdon> But computers
<Shualdon> IT
<Shualdon> In the Israeli Economics Mission
<Shualdon> In Manhattan
<Shualdon> Ddorda: ...
<Ddorda> awesome
<Shualdon> Ddorda: 10x
<Shualdon> Ddorda: an you?
<Shualdon> snd
<Shualdon> and
<Shualdon> ><
<Ddorda> year of volunteer
<Shualdon> shin shin?
<Ddorda> before going to army
<Ddorda> indeed
<Shualdon> cool
<Shualdon> where?
<Ddorda> K. Amir
<Ddorda> somewhere in Syria
<Shualdon> lol
<Ddorda> the cool stuff is that i'm living on the Jordan river
<Ddorda> about 3 minutes walk from my new home
<Shualdon> just try not to drown
<Ddorda> i'll do my best
<Ddorda> keep in touch
<Ddorda> g2g
<Shualdon> I'l ltry
<Shualdon> :)
<Shualdon> bye
<Ddorda> Shualdon: ?
<Ddorda> around?
<Shualdon> yup
<nady> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-21
<fresh> יש כאן מישהו??
<Guest12511> מישהו?
<i-pink> היי
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-22
<i-pink> בוקר טוב ישראל
<i-pink> הלו. מישהו..
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-23
<bob_> איך לעשות רקע מתחלף?
<i-pink> היי
<Shualdon> i-pink: נחשי מה?
<i-pink> מה?
<i-pink> מצאת כלה?
<Shualdon> אני עובר לניו יורק באוקטובר
<i-pink> אני אולי חוזרת לארץ לקצת זמן
<Shualdon> מיצית את ניו יורק?
<i-pink> לא ממש
<Shualdon> מתגעגעת?
<Shualdon> א ו שהחום עכשיו חירפן אותך
<i-pink> פרטי...
<Pac_Man> i-pink את עדיין חיה??
<i-pink> כן
<Pac_Man> שקר
<i-pink> מה?
<Pac_Man> לא יודע :)
<Pac_Man> לא היית פה תקופה
<i-pink> כי די מת כאן
<Pac_Man> תאכלס :(
<Pac_Man> ממש דילמת אסיר!
<i-pink> דילמת אסיר?
<Pac_Man> זה מונח מתורת המשחקים
<Pac_Man> כאשר שיתוף פעולה בין פרטים ישיג את התוצאה הטובה ביותר
<Pac_Man> אבל עדיין בשל כשל כל אחד מנסה למקסם את התועלת הפרטית שלו
<Pac_Man> והכוונה במקרה הזה
<Pac_Man> אם כולם יהיו בערוץ ויהיו פעילים כולם יהנו יותר
<Pac_Man> אבל אף אחד לא רוצה להיות זה שנמצא בערוץ מדבר לעצמו :P
<Pac_Man> כמו שאני עושה כרגע :DD
<i-pink> חזרתי
<i-pink> Pac_Man, בוא לסקייפ
<i-pink> יהיה הרבה יותר פשוט
<Pac_Man> אני לא חושב שיש לי אותך בסקייפ
<i-pink> תוסיף
<i-pink> שלחתי לך בפרטי את הסקייפ שלי
<ronqbc> מישהו רוצה לראות את הבלוג שלי?
<trew100> fi
<trew100> כן
<Pac_Man> איזה טיזר אתה רון...
<ronqbc> trew100, many-years.co.cc
<ronqbc> אפשר לדעת איזה עוד אתרים מאורחים על אותו אירוח שלי?
<ronqbc> Pac_Man, לא מבין
<Pac_Man> שאלת אם רוצים לראות את הבלוג שלך ואז ענו לך שכן
<Pac_Man> ונדמת :P
<ronqbc> עכשיו כולם יוכלו לדעת את השם שלי כי הצ'אט נשמר
<ronqbc> האמת שהצ'אט הזה מאוד לא פעיל אז לא ציפיתי לתגובה. גם לא בשעה מאוחרת
<ronqbc> Pac_Man, רוצה לדבר בג'ימייל?
<Pac_Man> מה רע פה? :)
<ronqbc> Pac_Man, אפשר, אני מתחיל להרגיש עייף
<ronqbc> פעם קראתי...
<ronqbc> שפאק מן נקרא ככה למרות שזה היה אמור להיות כמו puck
<ronqbc> זה היה במסעדה של בשרים
<ronqbc> אבל כמו שכתבתי בבלוג אני חוזר לצמחונות
<ronqbc> משעממים כל הבשרים האלו כמו שגם האוכל הצמחוני
<Pac_Man> בשר > *
<ronqbc> כאשר אני לא אוכל בשר אני תקוע הרבה יותר
#ubuntu-il 2011-07-24
<trew1000> היי לכולם
<trew1000> בוקר טוב
<nady> לילה טוב
<i-pink> היי
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-16
<dorange> היי :) מישהו בבית?
<dorange> hey, any body home?
<asw3> dorange, ?
<asw3> nh?
<asw3> מי?
<trew_100> ערב טוב
<trew_100> ערב טוב
<trew_100> או עכשיו רואים
<trew_100> למישהו יש מושג איך אני מרים רשת ביתית בין 2 מחשבי לינוקס?
<trew_100> אני עם קובונטו
<trew_100> Interruptus: פנוי?
<LiranV> trew1000, מזה מרים?
<LiranV> יש לך ראוטר?
<PaC-mEn> ?
<Avihay> he'll be back!
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-17
<Avihay> trew_100: what do you mean by "איך אני מרים רשת ביתית " ?
<trew_100> היי
<Avihay> hi
<trew_100> אני מתכוון שיהיה לי שיתוף בין תקיות במחשבים
<Avihay> well, you can use ssh
<trew_100> אין שיתוף נורמלי?
<Avihay> or you can install samba
<trew_100> אתמול חפרתי יותר על NFS
<trew_100> אבל לא מצאתי דרך פשוטה להגדיר אותו
<Avihay> or that
<trew_100> ובסוף פשוט הלכתי לישון
<trew_100> יכול להיות הוא לא היה מותקן אצלי כמו שצריך
<trew_100> בכל אופן מה שם החבילה של NFS?
<trew_100> החיפוש מעלה המון תןצאות שאין לי מושג אם הן רלוונטיות אלי
<Avihay> well, to set up ssh, you just need to make make that all the computers serving files have the server side of the ssh installed, then you can use user passwords and sftp or sshfs
<trew_100> לא התקנה של SSH
<trew_100> אלא התקנה של NFS
<trew_100> SSH יתן לי גישה אבל לא שיתוף
<trew_100> מה גם שהוא מצריך הרבה שימוש בקונסול
<trew_100> (אני משתמש קצה)
<asw3> מה רע בסמבה?
<Avihay> well, sshfs will let you mount a network share
<trew_100> לא רע רק שהבנתי שיותר טוב זה NFS
<asw3> מה היתרון בו?
<trew_100> מהיר יותר
<trew_100> ומבחינתי לא צריך להגדיר את המחשבים לאותו וורקגרופ
<Avihay> to access files on another computer with ssh, you just go to dolphin and use sftp://user@server
<asw3> ואללה לא ידעתי
<trew_100> (סתם עצלות זמנית)
<trew_100> זה מה שאמרו לי אתמול
<Avihay> it's encripted
<Avihay> and secure
<Avihay> encrypted
<trew_100> וזה למרות שאין לי תעודה?
<trew_100> מי מצפין אותו?
<Avihay> anyway, http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/network/C/sharing.html has links to NFS guides
<trew_100> אתה גאון
<trew_100> חפשתי אחד כזה אתמול
<trew_100> ואוו הוא מעודכן טילים
<Avihay> you can either set up a certificate to enable you to use password-less login, or enter the password every time you access
<trew_100> מה שאמרת מקודם לגבי sftp://user@server
<trew_100> על איזה שירות דיברת?
<Avihay> ssh
<trew_100> מה לדעתך הכי מהיר בהעברת נתונים והכי קל לשימוש?
<trew_100> (גרפי אני מדבר)
<Avihay> it's not exactly like mounting
<Avihay> it depends
<trew_100> יש פאנל מסודר שיכול לעזור לי להגדיר NFS?
<Avihay> you can set up dolphin to do the log-in for you with one click, but working directly on remote files will be a bit of an issue
<Avihay> I know there's a reasonably good KCM for samba
<Avihay> but I don't know bout nfs
<trew_100> איפה סמבה נופלת?
<Avihay> well, from my experience it tends to disconnect here and there
<Avihay> I guess setting up NFS is the way to go, it should have all the reconnect issues properly set
<Avihay> settled*
<Avihay> there are two ways to use ssh and samba, via a remote file browser, like dolphin, where it does it's best to give you local like access to files, or to mount
<Avihay> mount makes it so the only (noticeable) difference between a local file and a remote is the access time
<trew_100> תודה על הפרוט
<trew_100> טוב אנסה  להגדיר שוב
<Avihay> there's probably an NFS browser, but you'll almost always just mount it
<trew_100> אני יעקוב אחרי הלינק שצרפת  כשאגיע לבית
<trew_100> אה אוקי
<trew_100> אי אפשר לגשת מדולפין בNFS?
<Avihay> as far as I know, on ubuntu, when you try to access a network, nautilus will mount stuff yo your desktop for you via gfs or gvfs or something like that
<trew_100> שאלה אחרת
<Avihay> if something is locally mounted, then it's part of your file system. you can access it with dolphin by entering the proper local folder
<trew_100> פרוטוקול fish של קונקי באיזה צורה הוא מתקשר?
<trew_100> אני יודע שהוא מציג קבצים כמו במקומי
<Avihay> from http://www.konqueror.org/features/ Finally, Konqueror can act as a file manager for local files but also, through FTP, WebDAV or other protocols, as a file manager for files on remote machines. The FISH ("fish://user@host") protocol can be used to manipulate files through SSH, allowing you to use Konqueror as the file manager for almost any machine you can connect to on the internet.
<trew_100> רק מה שאני יצטרך להתקין על המחשב שרת כלשהו כדי שיהיה לי גישה לקבצים?
<trew_100> או שזה רק להכניס יוזר ומתחם והופ אני במחשב השני?
<Avihay> you have to install on the server to turn it into a server. file server or otherwise
<trew_100> זה אומר שכדי שיהיה לי גישה מכל מחשב אחד לשני אני יצטרך להתקין על שניהם שרת
<Avihay> yes, if you have ssh access from one to the other, you are already set
<Avihay> I didn't know setting up NFS was this messy
<trew_100> טוב כנראה שאשתמש עם SSH
<trew_100> תודה על כל העזרה
<trew_100> אני חושב שמפה גוגל יוכל לעזור לי
<trew_100> :-)
<Avihay> I'd use something like http://russoz.wordpress.com/2007/10/27/how-to-automount-sshfs-filesystems-with-autofs-on-linux/ or http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2010/11/12/auto-mount-autofs-sshfs-access/
<Avihay> there's a users issue to sort out (UID / GID). I'd read up on autoFS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs/ has an sshfs dedicated section too
<Avihay> the second guide is quick and clean but might not work for all setups, the first guide is more detailed but...
<trew_100> Avihay: תודה על הלנקיה :-)
<yousiry> hi
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-18
<PaC-mEn> בוקר
<script_> יש לי בעיה מוזרה במערכת פעם ראשונה נתקל בא אפשר עזרה יש לי אובונטו 10.04
<Avihay> wow, 21 minuets, he must have been serious
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-19
<trew_100> היי מישהו?
<trew_100> איך אני מעדכן את המערכת שלי ממינט 12 ל13?
<IconFestival> Aloha
<IconFestival> Anybody active here?
#ubuntu-il 2012-07-20
<PaC-mEn> איזה תוסף אתם ממליצים כדי לפתוח rar?
<matanya> 7zip?
<Interruptus> +1
<PaC-mEn> יש פה מישהו?
<PaC-mEn> ?.
<AmiPeretz> יש פה מישהו?
#ubuntu-il 2013-07-16
<ewkbr> מישהו יודע אולי איך כותבים סרוויס או דמון בלינוקס?
<Avihay> אתה כותב תוכנה או סקריפט כרגיל, ודואג שהוא ירוץ ברקע או בעצמו ע"י, למשל, fork, או ע"י סקריפט חיצוני:
<Avihay> ./<app_executable_name>&
<Avihay> יריץ את התהליך ברקע.
<Avihay> אחרכך, תרצה להוסיף כניסה ל:   /etc/init.d/ כדי שיריץ את עצמו אוטומתית בזמן עלית כל השירותים
<Avihay> For more information see /etc/init.d/README
<Avihay> ewkbr:  ^
#ubuntu-il 2013-07-18
<or_schapira> די שומם כאן
<or_schapira> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2013-07-20
<ThePunisher> מה הולך פה?
<Meshuga> מי כאן?
<Meshuga> צריך עזרה חחחחחח
<Meshuga> אל תדאגו
<Meshuga> לא התקנה, כמה שאלות לגביי ubuntu for android
<Avihay> שאל, ואם מישהו יודע הוא כנראה יענה
<Meshuga> מישהו ניסה את זה?
<Meshuga> אביחי, אתה מכיר את אור? בכינוי light משהו
<Meshuga> הוא היה פה פעם
<Avihay> ראיתי אותו כאן בלבד
<Meshuga> הוא עדיין מתחבר לכאן או שכבר לא?
<Avihay> לא נראה לי. יש אור אחר
<Meshuga> איזה אור?
<Meshuga> הוא בן 26 או 29 או 30+
<Meshuga> קלוט אביחי
<Meshuga> Avihay avishai guysoft42 HeN arikb asw3_ moshe742 polomolo777 ubuntulog zeev
<arikb> זכית להיכנס לרשימה אקסקוסיבית, משוגע
<arikb> רשימת האנשים שאני עושה להם ignote
<arikb> אקסקלוסיבית
<Meshuga> חחחחחחחחחח
<Meshuga> ignote או ignore
<avishai> ?
#ubuntu-il 2014-07-16
<cute_> hi
<cute_> 24 m egypt here
<yehuda> התקנתי אובונטו ורציתי להדפיס קובץ PDF ויצא לי כמה קישקושים ו80 דפים  רציתי לשאול איך מדפיסים בצורה נורמלית
#ubuntu-il 2014-07-17
<pce> shalom
<pce> maybe someone can help me, i get a ban in #israel and i would like to talk to the op
<pce> who is it, the #channel is market as private (no ChanServ info) and i can't join..
<Avihay> pce: join the club
<pce> i would be happt, but i use just debian ;)
<pce> t=y
<Avihay> no, join the banned from #israel club
<Avihay> also, buntu is a deb deriviative
<Avihay> #egbert is the one who banned me, and he rarely frequents this channle, but he does
<pce> yes i understand you, it was just kidding
<pce> i get banned because i am maybe pro peace
<pce> they say to me lefi.. and few days after they banned me :(
<Avihay> lol
<pce> lefi=lefty
<pce> like left (politics)
<Avihay> well, I've seen "lefties" being so pro-peace that it's hard to interpret them as nothing other then supporting "muslim-peace"
<Avihay> which non muslims should find very offensive
<pce> yes i know also one
<pce> uri avnery
<pce> he was trying to help Arafat, in Germany he gets a lot of.. (?)
<pce> but i believe that he loves israel and the jews
<pce> shalom
#ubuntu-il 2014-07-18
<ddwrtproblem> ChanServ: Avihay Avihay_ ddwrtproblem HeN matanya ubuntulog_
<ddwrtproblem> הי
<ddwrtproblem> יש כאן מישהו?
<Avihay> fi
<ddwrtproblem> ו..
<Avihay> כן, למרות שאף פעם לא התעסקתי עם ddwrt
<ddwrtproblem> יש לך מושג מה יכולה להיות הבעיה?
<Avihay> kt ckh vrcv hu,r nhsg
<Avihay> לא בלי הרבה יותר מידע
<ddwrtproblem> בחיבור בכבל הראוטר לא מקצה כתובת
<ddwrtproblem> אבל בחיבור אלחוטי הכל עובד פיקס.
<ddwrtproblem> ניסיתי לאתחל, לא עזר.
<Avihay> אם אתה מקצה לעצמך כתובת סטאטית בממשק אטרנט, אתה מצליח לדהר עם הראוטר?
<ddwrtproblem> מה?
<ddwrtproblem> להגדיר כתובת ידנית בכרטיס רשת הקווי?
<Avihay> כן
<ddwrtproblem> אני בתהליכי הורדת קושחה
<ddwrtproblem> ואז אני אנסה,
<ddwrtproblem> נראה לי אני פשוט יעשה לו פלאש בתקווה שהוא לא יהיה בריק
#ubuntu-il 2014-07-19
<efi> הי
<efi> אני לא מצליח לגלוש לאיביי
<efi> כל השאר עובדים תקין
<efi> מישהו מצליח לגלוש?
#ubuntu-il 2015-07-18
<leo___> חי
<leo___> שלום
#ubuntu-il 2017-07-21
<maze88> hello, anyone here have experience with ubuntu in hebrew? considering setting it up for my father... are there any language issues or is it smooth enough compared to windows?
#ubuntu-il 2017-07-22
<abcdefghij> exit
